# Fishing In Winter



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, so I may have mentioned that I like to fish. I have also read the many "Winterizing" threads here. I am a very religious man and I worry about not loving my neighbor as myself. So, my question is if I go fishing next week on the Owens River and I post pics of winter fishing, will I go to Hell?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Ok, so I may have mentioned that I like to fish. I have also read the many "Winterizing" threads here. I am a very religious man and I worry about not loving my neighbor as myself. So, my question is if I go fishing next week on the Owens River and I post pics of winter fishing, will I go to Hell?


It is truly unfortunate that you have been required to wait so long for a response from your loving extended family members, particularly when the answer which you have so thoughtfully put forth is so very clear ...

*HE** YES!!!!*

(unless you take us, too







)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I caught these (and more) last January.

January Bass

Didn't get any singed hair either...









Dan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

z-family said:


> Can't wait to see the pics h20man. Sweet pics Dan and nice fish. Ice fishing season is quickly approaching here and I am ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fishing for ice?







What do you use for bait?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No John go fishing and post some pics for us to enjoy
Hope you have some good fishing

Don


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Do it, do it, do it. Since I don't want to get into the relgious debate trouble again, I refer you to my signature.
Take Care have Fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tripp


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Thou shall not covet thy neighbors fish ! Post away and while your at it , give us a report on the specifics .


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet fish Dan. Ok I'll post. Just didn't want those that are "winterizing" to be upset with me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are behind you all the way, John!
Oh, but if on the off chance you suddenly burst into flames...
Pretend like you don't know us.

OK, buddy?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice pictures Dan. Way to use the old hold the fish close to the camera trick.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Nice pictures Dan. Way to use the old hold the fish close to the camera trick.


My daddy taught me well...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

No, you won't have any problems!! You DID mean to include us all in the fishing trip, or, more importantly, the SPOILS







of the fishing trip, didn't you??








Darlene


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

sgalady said:


> No, you won't have any problems!! You DID mean to include us all in the fishing trip, or, more importantly, the SPOILS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you are all invited. The spoils will have to be whiskey and beer tho. I'm a c&r guy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I'm a c&r guy.


Besides, it makes for better _'The one that got away'_ stories, eh John?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm a c&r guy.


Besides, it makes for better _'The one that got away'_ stories, eh John?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
or "It was this BIG!!!!!!!









Willie


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Uh-oh. I think they're on to me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I caught these (and more) last January.
> 
> January Bass
> 
> Dan


Nice Dan









Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

h20man,

What are you fishing for, where?

I think it is always time to fish but that brings up something funny. When I lived in Chicago I of course watched the local outdoor shows. Almost every week they had ice fishing for sunfish. As I said I love to fish but I do draw the line somewhere. Nothing beats ice fishing in Wisconsin for sunfish as being hard core and then some!

Mike C


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I read the topic name "Fishing in Water" and I am thinking.....where else can you fish but in water????


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I read the topic name "Fishing in Water" and I am thinking.....where else can you fish but in water????


 Water?









I'm a trout guy Mike. Headed to the local mountains for coastal rainbows and steelhead. It's an Aa+ stream so lot's of waterfalls and fast pools. Attractor patterns work best.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I read the topic name "Fishing in Water" and I am thinking.....where else can you fish but in water????


 Water?









I'm a trout guy Mike. Headed to the local mountains for coastal rainbows and steelhead. It's an Aa+ stream so lot's of waterfalls and fast pools. Attractor patterns work best.
[/quote]

Thats what happens when you wear an old pair of glasses


























































Winter...not water

John


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I caught these (and more) last January.
> 
> January Bass
> 
> ...


Nice fish...but that can't be you...I figured you were about 25 years old.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Come clean, that's the same fish photographed twice at different angles!

At least you didn't get skunked.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Come clean, that's the same fish photographed twice at different angles!
> 
> At least you didn't get skunked.


Nope, it was a different fish. Or maybe I caught the same bass twice?









We caught 25 bass that day. Largest was 7 lbs. These two in the photos were about 5 lbs each.

Dan


----------

